# Best Equitation Contest Poll. [Trot]



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

2. Best Equitation Trot

SFMoneyMarket



























NordicJuniper



























Pinto Pony



























Sandsarita


















Sorelhorse









Brookelovesparelli









Please do not vote for yourself and good luck to everyone!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Im so sorry..... never read the bottem.... 'please do not vote for yourself' I did... oppie sorry!


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

yea, i accidentally did too... you can just not count my vote =]


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, it's alright guys. They just don't count.


----------

